# Action & Guy Movies



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

There are no movies better than the Guy movies,
just a few examples of these kind of movies,
they're not in order, just as they came to mind:

1. Road Warrior
Mel Gibson

2. Gladiator 

3. The Matrix

4. Terminator 2

5. Apocalypse Now

6. Kill Bill 

7. Casablanca

8. Full Metal Jacket

9. Casino

10. Dirty Harry

11. Black Hawk Down

12. Lawrence of Arabia

13. The Lord of the Rings

14. Saving Private Ryan

15. Rear Window
James Stewart

16. North by Northwest

17. Reservoir Dogs

18. The Getaway 
Steve McQueen

19. Stripes

20. Braveheart

21. From Dusk Til Down

22. The French Connection

23. Enter the Dragon

24. Predator

25. It's a Wonderful Life

26. Patton

27. Raiders of the Lost Ark

28. Hard Times
Charles Bronson

29. The Searchers

30. The Good the Bad and the Ugly

31. Rio Bravo

32. Sin City 

33. Dr. No

34. Leathal Weapon

35. The Untouchables

36. The Killer

37. Rocky

38. Bullit

39. Shane

40. Scarface


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

What I like most of these movies 
is to have only my favorite scenes put together in a few Dvd/Vhs, I even have my favorite scenes of GONE WITH THE WIND and other classics, there is no need to tolerate the boring parts of movies  it's exciting to see one great scene after another


----------



## Matthewmon (Jun 8, 2006)

i like Heat and Collateral, anybody know of any other movies like this?

also, i haven't seen some of those movies in your list, can you tell me if any of these movies come on any of the movie channels and if so which ones, thanks!


1. Road Warrior
Mel Gibson

3. The Matrix

5. Apocalypse Now

7. Casablanca

8. Full Metal Jacket

9. Casino

10. Dirty Harry

11. Black Hawk Down

12. Lawrence of Arabia

16. North by Northwest

17. Reservoir Dogs

18. The Getaway 
Steve McQueen

19. Stripes

22. The French Connection

28. Hard Times
Charles Bronson

29. The Searchers

30. The Good the Bad and the Ugly

31. Rio Bravo

33. Dr. No

39. Shane


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Matthewmon said:


> i like Heat and Collateral, anybody know of any other movies like this?


Man on Fire is an outstanding movie. One of the best I've seen. Really sucks you into the characters.

Great movie which is often overlooked as a Guy movie because of the title is TRUE ROMANCE. This is no chick flick. This movie is a perfect compliment to Resevoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction.

A pretty complete list but I have to agree with Mathewmon, HEAT has to be on the list. The best cops n robbers movie bar none.

I would also add The Fugitive


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Matthewmon said:


> also, i haven't seen some of those movies in your list, can you tell me if any of these movies come on any of the movie channels and if so which ones, thanks!
> 
> 1. Road Warrior - Mel Gibson
> 3. The Matrix
> ...


A number of these are considered classics, and you have a good chance of seeing movies like Casablance, Casino, Lawrence of Arabia, & North by Northwest on AMC or TMC. Some of these will still occasionally show up on HBO or other premium channels. The Searchers, The Good the Bad and the Ugly, Rio Bravo & Shane are all likely to show up on the Western Channel, as well as others. Others, like The Road Warrior (and Mad Max, the first in the series) show up on Saturday afternoons and late at night. However, if you see Road Warrior on a non-premium channel, you are going to see an edited version. The other option is that many of these have been around long enough that you can buy them on DVD very reasonably. For most of us, these are the movies you don't mind watching more than once.


----------

